# Rubs for beef



## cansmoke (Oct 14, 2017)

I am looking for a rub for beef (brisket, beef ribs) that would include coffee.

Anyone with a rub recipe to share?


----------



## djjubbajubba (Oct 23, 2017)

Brisket just needs salt, pepper, and maybe some garlic powder. No need to do that to brisket.


----------

